# Aufsalzen



## Raineranne (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
soll ein KOi Teich gesalzt werden? Ein hier in der nähe ansässiger Züchter sagt 7 Kg per 1000 ltr. Finde ich eher für Schollen geeignet. Ich habe in einen 10000 ltr Teich 5 Kg Salz, Jodfrei,  gegeben die Fische haben es gut vertragen.
Was wäre der ideale Salzanteil?

Informationen zu meinem System:
Betriebssystem: Windows (Version: 7 )
Browser: Firefox (Version:  )
Blocker: Weis nicht.
Java, Adobe Flash


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
auch ich Salze auf, aber nur einmal im Jahr wenn die Wassertemperatur über 15° C ist.

An meinem Teich ist eine Zugabe von 3 kg  Salz pro 1000 l Wasser das Optimale,

die Koi fühlen sich sichtlich wohl.

Durch die Zugabe von Salz ,reduziert sich der Kiemendruck , __ Parasiten werden abgetötet,

Schleimhaut kann sich besser erneuern.

Ich Persönlich verwende Salz schon über viele Jahre, und habe noch keine Negativen

Erfahrungen gemacht, wobei ich 5 bzw.7 kg Salz als Überdimensioniert ansehe.

Jetzt kommt wieder (aber was ist wenn ) ein Koi mal eine Krankheit bekommt, oder ein Medikament in den

Teich soll ? 》Salz und Medikamente vertragen sich nicht《 Für den Fall der Fälle habe ich ein Faltbecken

das ich aber noch nie Benötigt habe.


----------



## troll20 (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Rainer und Anne,
Sowie Koile schon schrieb hat es Vorteile, aber auch Nachteile bei Medis.
Weitere Nachteile wären da wenn Ihr Pflanzen im Teich habt oder aber so wie ich das Wasser zum Gießen benutzt. Genauso wenn ihr irgend etwas mit Aluminium oder ähnlich empfindlichen Materialien verbaut habt.
Als weiteren Vorteil würde ich sehen, das Algen (die ja auch Pflanzen sind) meist das ändern des Salzgehalts nicht mögen. Aber Achtung, wenn ihr jetzt denkt dann halt ich den Pegel bei 0,6 Promille, nee so einfach machen es dir die Algen nicht, denn dann kommt einfach eine andere Art ganz schnell und freut sich noch über den gedeckten Tisch.
Manche Algenarten mögen wohl den ständigen Wechsel des Salzgehalts, mmm .
Wie ihr seht alles mal wieder nicht so einfach. Aber am besten ist, wenn man gar nichts rein kippen muss außer Wasser.
Den das einfachste und günstigste Pflegemittel fürs Wasser bleibt immer noch Wasser, besonders wenn man einen guten Brunnen hat.


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2015)

@troll20 Natürlich hast Du nicht ganz Unrecht !

Aber ich gebe auch  nicht 33 kg Salz jedes Jahr in den Teich, diese Salzgabe wurde einmal nach einem

Strengen Winter , aus dem die Koi geschwächt und mit __ Parasiten kamen zugegeben. 

Was Du schreibst  mit den Pflanzen, kann ich nicht Unterschrieben, 

ich habe nur einen kleinen Pflanzteich , der mit dem selben Salzwasser gespeist wird

und meine Pflanzen wachsen Prächtig》so das ich noch Versenden kann 《 und

Algen kannst Du von mir auch bekommen wenn Du möchtest.


----------



## troll20 (6. Sep. 2015)

Moin Koile
du benutzt auch nur eine geringe Dosis ab und an 


koile schrieb:


> 3 kg Salz pro 1000 l Wasser


also 0,3 Promille
ich hab von 


troll20 schrieb:


> 0,6 Promille


 geschrieben und im Auge die Werte von Rainer und Anne gehabt mit 0,7 und mehr Promille.
Dazwischen liegen Welten und es gibt genügend die dauer Aufsalzen ohne regelmäßige Wasserwechsel, die brauchen Ihre Fische aber nie Pökeln wenn sie hin sind


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2015)

Ja Rene' ,
es ist halt wie mit allem, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander,  der eine ( Koi Profi )sagt aufsalzen der

andere Rät dir ab.

Der eine sagt Milchsäurebakterien ist ein Muss, der ander sagt brauchst du nicht.

So ist es halt ,ich für meinen teil werde weitehin Aufsalzen, ob mit 0,3 oder 0,4 % kommt auf die

Situation an.

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## rollikoi (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Entscheidung in dieser Frage leicht gemacht und mich gefragt, sind Koi Salz bzw. Brackwasserfische.
Die Antwort  war nein sind sie nicht, also kommt auch kein Salz in den Teich.
Kurzzeitsalzbäder mache ich in separaten Becken durchaus mal wenn es angemessen ist aber Salz dauerhaft im Teich ist ein no go für mich.

LG Bernd


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Bernd,
auch da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, 

da ich nun mehr über 50 Jahre Angler bin , habe ich z.b.an Süßwasserflüssen die ins Meer Mündeten im

Brackwasser die größten Karpfen gefangen.

Je mehr ich Fluss aufwärts ging, desto kleiner waren die Karpfen!

Warum ? wenn sie sich im Salzwasser nicht wohlfühlen.

Aber wie Du schon Schreibst,  kein reiner Brackwasser Fisch ,aber auch da kommt es auf den

Salzgehalt des Wassers an.


----------



## rollikoi (6. Sep. 2015)

@ Gerd

ich sag mal so, ich erhebe nicht den Anspruch das meine Sicht das einzig richtige ist.
Jeder soll es so machen wie er mag, in manchen Belangen der Koihaltung bewege ich mich auch abseits des "Mainstream" und fahre gut damit.

LG Bernd

PS.: Grüße zurück (von der Saar an die Saar)


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> 
> ich sag mal so, ich erhebe nicht den Anspruch das meine Sicht das einzig richtige ist.
> Jeder soll es so machen wie er mag, in manchen Belangen der Koihaltung bewege ich mich auch abseits des "Mainstream" und fahre gut damit.
> ...


----------

